# Bamboo privacyâ€¦..



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

looking to grow up some bamboo along my back fence line for some privacy, being that theres ton of different species of stuff. anyone have any recommendations? i know if i don't contain its growth it can get outta handâ€¦.


thanks in advance :brew:


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

My Mom planted it, build a fence that stuff will pop up 50 ft away from the main growth esp after a good rain.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

They claim the clumping bamboo won't spread as bad. Just planted a bunch of it on my fence line. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I have clumping bamboo. I like it but it doesn't grow as fast as they claim it does. Make sure you get the right one for your climate. 
Can't wait for it to take off. You can use it for making neat stuff such as a terrellis, canes for when you get older ETC.
You need to water it & fertilize it.
I've had mine for three years & its clumping but not that tall yet. I told the guy how cold it gets out here but I think he sold me the wrong type for where I'm at. Good Luck! Get the right one & I think you will like it. Does require some care until it gets established. I still water mine often.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

It can get out of control and near impossible to kill. Is a fence out of the question?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

tec said:


> It can get out of control and near impossible to kill. Is a fence out of the question?


X-2


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

We planted this for privacy along our fence. *GOLDEN GODDESS BAMBOO *_Bambusa multiplex golden goddess. We have about 7 or 8 different bamboos planted in our yard. All clumping variety you can control their spreading very easy. Get ours from here._
http://www.carterbamboo.com/


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I have plenty you(or anyone else) can have for free, just come and dig it up. Not sure what kind it is but does not spread that quickly. I have transplanted some and has taken 30 years to spread about 5-6 foot. It is about 15-20 foot tall and has lived thur some pretty cold snaps in the last 30 years.
Located in Dickinson


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Clumping bamboo doesn't spread & get out of control. Running bamboo spreads & gets out of control. Google it. I'll take pictures & show you what clumping bamboo does. 
Fences are great but they tend to rot & the wind blows them down.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I dug some up from a nearby stand of bamboo and transplanted along a property line of mine that I wanted privacy. It's alive but not going nearly as fast as I wanted. May have to fertilize. I expected it to grow like a weed but it's not. An old timer around here told me to take a stalk, strip the leaves off, and plant in the ground horizontily, and that it will sprout from each of the bands along the stalk. I tried that and nothing!! Anybody else ever heard of planting like that?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

If anyone has some I could cut to use for hunting I would appreciate a PM.

Thanks.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1118546


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Thx all, yes I have a fence. I just wanna block the two story home behind us. We have an amazing backyard. It's just this house behind us I don't wanna see.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

In Hiroshima, Japan the only plant to survive the 1945 atomic bomb was bamboo.


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

We have about 12 different species of bamboo that has been growing for about 15 years. My favorite is the tall clumping ones. My least favorite is the smaller running bamboo's. Golden goddess running is the most invasive, it spreads everywhere when well established. The neighbors complain that my bamboo is taking over their yards. But it does make one heck of a privacy screen. And all kinds of critters seem to love it.


----------

